# Only 2 small things today



## Jim F (Dec 5, 2020)

Made a washer for the mill drawbar, Grizzly design was shot.
5/8 HR,30 deg taper.
I bought a R8 shellmill a few months back, and got extra shells, well the shells fit the arbor, but the hole for the hold down was different.
Made a washer to fit.
Wind and cold limit shop time..........

Edit to add, make that 3 things, made a bushing for the buffer that got lost in the move.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2020)

Sure was windy down here today too Jim . I'm suppose to flush out the 6.0 diesel tomorrow but I'm having second thoughts .


----------



## Jim F (Dec 6, 2020)

Nothing good happens with a S**t Liter....


----------

